# any one tried Leo Costa's Big Beyond Belief



## ojaysmoke (Mar 27, 2010)

Ive read alot about this Big beyond belief routine about leo costa. A lot of guys are saying it very good for putting on mass. Just wanted to know what you guys thought about it.

http://www.bigbeyondbelief.com/

P.S ive got the pdf aswell and will upload if its not against forum rules


----------



## raghav (Apr 23, 2011)

can u pls email me the pdf....i am highly interested in trying it out cuz i heard it from LOTS of ppl that it actually works.

raghavbaldaniya at gmail dot com


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

Lol. The advert puts me off straight away. Looks like a advert for one of those 'How I made a million in my 1st year'!

Is there really any secrets of training other than good diet, good training, good rest and gear. You can't purchase genetics so you can only work with what your born with!


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

The Big Dog said:


> Lol. The advert puts me off straight away. Looks like a advert for one of those 'How I made a million in my 1st year'!
> 
> Is there really any secrets of training other than good diet, good training, good rest and gear. You can't purchase genetics so you can only work with what your born with!


+1

There are no secret routines. If you can't gain mass from using a simple basic routine and a good healthy diet then you are not trying hard enough.


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

This is want makes me angry about the world of BB. The flash advert which including myself have been pulled in by, weather it be a new Supplmemt or something else that promises you the look we long for but the truth is we are born with the genetics we have and have to work with it the best we can with food, traing and supplements.

It's a money making industry like any other hobbies and interests we might have. Someone is always there with their hands out to make a quid from it and will tell you what you want to hear to get that money from you.

This site is full of great info from everyday people who will share their honest experiences. Some of if is bull but that's life.


----------



## domen82 (Nov 1, 2011)

ojsmoke: if you'd be so kind I would like a "copy" of the Big Beyond Belief pdf... THANK YOU! ( [email protected] )


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

I remember trying this crap first time he was flogging it in the 90s.

The basic thing was training twice a day six times a week which soon had me frazzled and bored ****less with training.

How hes still peddling this twenty years later is beyond me!


----------



## JLA1977 (Dec 30, 2013)

Good evening OJay,

I know you had posted regarding Leo Costa's BBB a few years ago. You had mentioned you have a PDF version of the workout. If you still have it available, would you mind emailing it to me?

I did this program a few years ago and achieved great results. Looking to pick up where I fell off.

Much appreciated,

Joe A

Joseph.l.aiossa at gmail?com


----------

